# Are non Nissans allowed? Supra and GS.



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Well technically I guess I am now a member. Just bought a 93 Maxima for college, but it's nothing special. Paint's dead, motor runs , and rusts around the door jams.

So I thought I'd share pics of my other rides instead.

1997 Single Turbo Supra: 50k miles.










































2000 GS400 Platinum Edition: stock 'cept for wheels.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

non nissans?!?!?!?!?!? BLASPHEMEY!!!!!!!!!!!






jk, i really like your supra, its got the wheels i want.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Normally I would say "all is welcome" but this is, after all, a NISSAN forum.

They are very nice rides that I would be proud to have in my driveway.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn, iI really like the Supra, shit's hard.


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, here it is, the glorious 1993 Maxima :loser: .

The hood's paint was all gone and peeled so I ghetto repainted it with spray cans. The rear door jams are rusted on both side. I sprayed some rust convertor and repainted black. Hope it holds. The trunk doesn't open. The cable is broke it something.

Other than the 260k on the odometer, the car runs pretty good.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

The body looks decent, pretty straight.


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

For $1000 you can't complain much, lol. I can afford to have this car hit in the school parking lot several times over.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

$1000 and it runs well? Sounds like a deal. Usually $1k cars are more beat up and require some work.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

GO Back to supra forums with that white supra (LOL) 

Its Badass !!!


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

sweet3rdgen said:


> $1000 and it runs well? Sounds like a deal. Usually $1k cars are more beat up and require some work.



It runs okay I guess. When I first got it it runs good. I've been pushing the motor a few times to see what it does. Since then the car is like shaking at idle, lol.

I'm gonna try to clean the EGR and tb and see if it changes anything. I've also put seafoam into the system so that might be the reason it's rough idling. Hope it wears out.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

about the rough idle, check the AICV, it'll help it out. and, i CAN tell you how to make it look nicer as far as the paint goes, but well, i don't know how much i can trust a supra owner


----------



## Red_91_240SX (Jul 27, 2006)

like how old are you? i noticed u mentioned college. so im figuring ur 22 or under? how the fuck did afford a Supra and a Mercedes? Lottery? Rich parents? Sugarmomma?


----------



## HighDesertNissan (May 26, 2006)

WHat's the ole saying.....

What does a 1000hp, a 700hp and a 500hp Turbo Supra have in common? They all run 12's.heheh. Man I live to watch the look on a Turbo Supra owners face when one of my custom babies waxes his ass. One of the greatest engines ever made(2JZGTE) in one of the most overweight sports cars ever made. They hold their value VERY well.

Nice Cars.....My friend had an ole VG30E powered Maxima like that(same color even). Ran great until it went off a cliff with the guys that stole it.


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Red_91_240SX said:


> like how old are you? i noticed u mentioned college. so im figuring ur 22 or under? how the fuck did afford a Supra and a Mercedes? Lottery? Rich parents? Sugarmomma?


I take it to mean the Lexus? I'm 20 y/o. We aren't rich or anything but means. Just average middle income family.



HighDesertNissan said:


> WHat's the ole saying.....
> 
> What does a 1000hp, a 700hp and a 500hp Turbo Supra have in common? They all run 12's.heheh. Man I live to watch the look on a Turbo Supra owners face when one of my custom babies waxes his ass. One of the greatest engines ever made(2JZGTE) in one of the most overweight sports cars ever made. They hold their value VERY well.
> 
> Nice Cars.....My friend had an ole VG30E powered Maxima like that(same color even). Ran great until it went off a cliff with the guys that stole it.


Hehe, yea the joke is something like that. You change the hp #'s around and the ET around, but the bottomline of the joke is the same. It's funny cause it's true. It takes a lot of power to get this fat ass moving.

Yea, they do hold their values well, at least the better maintained ones.


----------



## HighDesertNissan (May 26, 2006)

michaelvanle said:


> I take it to mean the Lexus? I'm 20 y/o. We aren't rich or anything but means. Just average middle income family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to c a 20 year old with a sense of humor. Good luck with college. After a sucessfull stint in modeling I'm going back to school to get my engineering degree @26....never too late..eh.

I can't think of a curb weight off the top of my head but I think your Supra weighs as much as my dads 2003 Maxima. They can do 8.90 quarter miles on rare occasions with gobs and gobs of power in stripped down cars. 

As for the resale value, I'd still attribute it to that move the Gay and the Contribed...eerrr the Fast & The Furious.hehe.

Peace


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

dude that is sweet i always wanted a supra


----------

